# how much does a full standard water bottle weigh?



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

im in the market for a new hardtail and im looking for something under 25 pounds but i have no weight referance, a full standard size water bottle would clue me in, does anyone know?


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

Please somebody correct me if I'm wrong (and I'm sure they will)

1 litre of water weighs 1 kilogram. Standard water bottles are about 650ml so (I am just guessing here) somewhere around 700 grams (roughly 1.5 pounds).


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

great, thank you for that


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

darkest_fugue said:


> im in the market for a new hardtail and im looking for something under 25 pounds but i have no weight referance, a full standard size water bottle would clue me in, does anyone know?


Wait...are you trying to figure out how much a bottle of water weighs or are you trying to gauge how much 25 pounds feels like?

In other words, what does the weight of a water bottle have to do with buying a new sub 25# hardtail?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

darkest_fugue said:


> im in the market for a new hardtail and im looking for something under 25 pounds but i have no weight referance, a full standard size water bottle would clue me in, does anyone know?


Find a shop with a scale (many have them). Hang a bike on it. Then pick up the bike. You have your reference.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

no i just wanted to know the difference between a pound or 2, the only think i could think of for a referance was my water bottle


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

you are in luck! every full sized standard water bottle on the market that I know of weighs much less than 25 pounds 



darkest_fugue said:


> im in the market for a new hardtail and im looking for something under 25 pounds but i have no weight referance, a full standard size water bottle would clue me in, does anyone know?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

darkest_fugue said:


> no i just wanted to know the difference between a pound or 2, the only think i could think of for a referance was my water bottle


A pound of water in a bottle by itself feels much different than an extra pound on a bike.

Pick up your bike.

Then pick up a full bottle.

Now put the bottle on the bike and pick up the bike.

Also, a 25 pound sack of flour will feel heavier than a 25 bike when you pick them up.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> A pound of water in a bottle by itself feels much different than an extra pound on a bike.
> 
> Pick up your bike.
> 
> ...


The hardest part is tipping up the bike to take a sip from the bottle when the bottle is still on the bike.

Does a bottle of milk feel heavier than a bottle of water? It does if that bottle of milk is in one's belly. Hmmmmm...


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

no it doesnt nat. the milk would be all sloshy. i would know.

i just had a glass of chocolate milk. yum....

yes. anyways, milk in the stomach weighs about 7% less then milk in a bottle. because you already drank the flavour, so it gets released into the atmosphere.

for sure.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

D4ng3r said:


> no it doesnt nat. the milk would be all sloshy. i would know.
> 
> i just had a glass of chocolate milk. yum....
> 
> ...


Does the milk jiggling around in my guts make it froth like a cappucino?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

the reason was the lightest hardtail available to me here is the new stumpjumper m5 which weighs in at about 23 pounds with a 17 inch frame, i cant demo the bike i have to pre order it out of my shop so i cant feel the weight of it, all i wanted to do was get an idea of the weight difference between my 07 xc comp which at a guess weighs a little over 28 pounds to a 23 pound hardtail, im thinking there will be a noticable difference


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

darkest_fugue said:


> the reason was the lightest hardtail available to me here is the new stumpjumper m5 which weighs in at about 23 pounds with a 17 inch frame, i cant demo the bike i have to pre order it out of my shop so i cant feel the weight of it, all i wanted to do was get an idea of the weight difference between my 07 xc comp which at a guess weighs a little over 28 pounds to a 23 pound hardtail, im thinking there will be a noticable difference


5 pound difference is most definitely noticeable.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Nat said:


> 5 pound difference is most definitely noticeable.


Especially if it's weight on the tires/rims, less so if weight on the frame.

If the weight is in the frames only, you'll only feel the difference for one ride, IMO.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

Nat said:


> Does the milk jiggling around in my guts make it froth like a cappucino?


most definately. be careful though- starbucks will sue your ass if they catch you undermining their business.


----------



## sonoranbiker (Dec 31, 2006)

Water weighs 2.2 lbs per quart. That's all I know (I used to backpack a lot).

Or just find another bike that you know weighs sub-25lbs and pick it up.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

A full bottle weighs about 1-1/2 pounds.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

brittish pounds?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought I clicked on the weight weenie's forum. Never even thought of this.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Is this answer a 10 year old thread week?


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Is this answer a 10 year old thread week?


Yes


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Is this answer a 10 year old thread week?


Picard wants to know if the 10-year-olds are hot.


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

This formula may be complicated due to too many years in engineering school but:

fluid Ounces of Bottle x 1 = ounces of water + some for the bottle

So my 24 ounce bottle weighs about 25 ounces.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

darkest_fugue said:


> the reason was the lightest hardtail available to me here is the new stumpjumper m5 which weighs in at about 23 pounds with a 17 inch frame, i cant demo the bike i have to pre order it out of my shop so i cant feel the weight of it, all i wanted to do was get an idea of the weight difference between my 07 xc comp which at a guess weighs a little over 28 pounds to a 23 pound hardtail, im thinking there will be a noticable difference


Well if you want to think of this this way, the weight difference between the two bikes is five one-pint water bottles, or 3 1/2 650ml bottles.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I finally opened this thread.

I’ll have what he’s having.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

richj8990 said:


> Well if you want to think of this this way, the weight difference between the two bikes is five one-pint water bottles, or 3 1/2 650ml bottles.


Unless it's mineral water, it's heavier than regular water. The lightest kind is bubble water, that's why the pros use it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mileslong said:


> Unless it's mineral water, it's heavier than regular water. The lightest kind is bubble water, that's why the pros use it.


Actually, dehydrated water is the lightest, I'm just not sure what you add to it.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

there is no water bottle...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

nauc said:


> there is no water bottle...


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## BigStatiK (Jul 26, 2020)

Can a bottle of milk be used as chain lube?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

LauraWilson said:


> Hello! I have Hidrate Spark 3.0 (i found it here https://www.bestadvisor.com/water-bottles ) (13.6 ounces) with water ~ 21 ounces
> 
> Good luck!


spammer alert!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> spammer alert!


I'm going to withhold judgement until she weighs in on the milk as a chain lube question.

Also, could someone make a note to re-open this thread in 20 years? Thanks.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Scott O is right^ check back in 20

water may weigh less in 20 years...or more....

we just don't know at this point


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

So this got me to thinking. Which weighs more, a pound of water or a pound of milk?

edit: they are both 23 years old.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> So this got me to thinking. Which weighs more, a pound of water or a pound of milk?


depends. Is it a pound of whole milk or a pound of skim milk?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> So this got me to thinking. Which weighs more, a pound of water or a pound of milk?


I can vouch for two pounds of milk being pretty hefty. I could care less about two fake pounds of water.


----------



## BigStatiK (Jul 26, 2020)

LauraWilson said:


> Not bottle, but milk. It depend on milk that you want to use. Сondensed milk will be the best choice. х)


can I just put the milk on and go or do I need to let it fully dry and wipe the excess off before I ride?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Scott O is right^ check back in 20
> 
> water may weigh less in 20 years...or more....
> 
> we just don't know at this point


Always take a lb of water now. It always weighs less now than in the future due to inflation weight.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

BigStatiK said:


> can I just put the milk on and go or do I need to let it fully dry and wipe the excess off before I ride?


just depends on where you put it.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

BigStatiK said:


> can I just put the milk on and go or do I need to let it fully dry and wipe the excess off before I ride?


Put on at least 15 minutes before riding and make sure to wipe off excess. Also make sure you remove the OEM milk that comes on the chain.

I have found that skim works best for dry conditions, 2% for mixed, and whole for wet conditions.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

OMG it figures that I was involved in this thread way back...

Anyway, I’ve read that some people use cheese for chain lube. They melt it on there. Claim it lasts longer than milk.


----------

